# the Interesting Case of mStenholm, Folder (say with Rod Serling voice)



## cine.chris (Jan 14, 2021)

mStenholm is currently Folding Ranked at 210, just 10 spots from a coveted Top200 elite rank.
But at that level, the 200th spot is 240 million points away.
The average spread between folders at that elite 200 level is 36663419 points.
On average, that level is moving up at ~3 million pts/day.
But, the real challenge will be if he can get there before the compute clusters from the Covid surge arrive...
these clusters can move Rank Threshold at 10-20M pts/day (PPD).
I'll be watching this one.
It makes me think of climbing a grease pole as any cluster that catches him, knocks him down a notch.


----------



## cine.chris (Jan 28, 2021)

Current Rank: 210 (no change)
Gap is: 294391938

200th spot is now: 5065732911 a change of 141,160,518 in 2 weeks
It's very challenging to progress at this level.
Your motivation must come from somewhere other than catching people or moving up,
you have to run, just to stay where you are.

You can see the current situation here:








						MStenholm Individual Conquests and Threats - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats individual conquests and threats for MStenholm. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Feb 1, 2021)

Well MStenholm moved up a spot to 209, and is just shy of the 4.800.000.000 milestone which he will pass just about . . . . . now.

But more interesting, MStenholm is about to jump over the Large Hadron Collider the next coming days !!!!!   Not many others can say that.
Congratulations  @mstenholm


----------



## cine.chris (Feb 13, 2021)

Currently at 4,925,667,953 #204
The 200th spot is now over 5Billion points.   Davy@5,048,152,854
What a battle to get there as I suspected it would be.
MStenholm will have to bridge the 5B level to get to the #200 spot.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 13, 2021)

Legend , well done MStenholm ,glad you're team TPU.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Feb 21, 2021)

@mstenholm 

Congratulations on your *5*... point milestone.


----------



## cine.chris (Mar 20, 2021)

@mstenholm  is at 199 on the EOC site!!!  Congratulations!!! 
Fahtech shows his Active Rank as 118.
Active Rank is what you get when you remove all the Inactives, I call them abandons.
The first post was on Jan 14th, so it's been over two months, to move 11 spots.


----------



## cine.chris (Apr 5, 2021)

I'm seeing some potential drama on the horizon...
mStenholm is still at the 199 spot.  
Three folders are closing in on that spot...
The #3 guy is @XZero450.
That #200 spot is currently the Top Battleground for Folding Rank.
From the original posting date of Jan 14th, it has been interesting to watch the dynamics for the 200 Rank level.


----------

